# Route to Spain



## Kontiki (Jan 14, 2018)

Haven't had a winter trip to Spain for the last 4 years, thinking of trying a different route for us this time. Looking at heading towards Pau & the Somport tunnel then Zaragoza on to Valencia (last bit we've done quite a few times. Just wondering if this route is usually passable end of Feb beginning of March & do you need to carry snow chains on this route. I will be checking the weather on the way down & obviously if there is a lot of snow we might opt for a different route.


----------



## Byronic (Jan 14, 2018)

I've used that route last couple of years and now then in the
past, but around mid November. Even in Nov.  it has been touch
and go, this winter perfect, the previous winter some snowfall but 
not enough to close the road and no one aroud insisting on snow chains
or whether  carrying them.
So end of Feb. I'd say realistically you should be ready to expect road
closure and chains. Bit of a diversion heading back to Irun if that should be
Plan B due to the road signs at Pau or Oleron Ste Marie showing road
closure.
Very light traffic every time I've taken this route and what a tunnel.
The N232 to Vinaros is having an Autovia built alongside you can
expect a few roadwork holdups.


----------



## spigot (Jan 14, 2018)

Kontiki said:


> Haven't had a winter trip to Spain for the last 4 years, thinking of trying a different route for us this time. Looking at heading towards Pau & the Somport tunnel then Zaragoza on to Valencia (last bit we've done quite a few times. Just wondering if this route is usually passable end of Feb beginning of March & do you need to carry snow chains on this route. I will be checking the weather on the way down & obviously if there is a lot of snow we might opt for a different route.



Done the route many times, never carried snow chains, they're very prompt at clearing. Been in a couple of road-blocks, even put on a weighbridge but not asked for snow chains.

We're off next week, ferry to Santander, (sod driving through France in filthy weather!). We'll stay on aires at Miranda-del-Ebro, Cascante south of Tudela, skirt Zaragoza to the south on country roads to pick up the A23. Next stop will be the aire at Secorbe, then on to the Med where there are plenty of WC spots.

Temperature next week 20deg forecast in Valencia area *Yipee!*, Fed up to the teeth with this poxy UK weather.


----------



## Byronic (Jan 14, 2018)

spigot said:


> Temperature next week 20deg forecast in Valencia area *Yipee!*, Fed up to the teeth with this poxy UK weather.



I hope you're correct believe me.
Temperatures so far this winter aren't telling the full story, it has certainly been dry and quite sunny, but there's been a bloody persistent cold wind from inland.


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Jan 14, 2018)

Kontiki said:


> Haven't had a winter trip to Spain for the last 4 years, thinking of trying a different route for us this time. Looking at heading towards Pau & the Somport tunnel then Zaragoza on to Valencia (last bit we've done quite a few times. Just wondering if this route is usually passable end of Feb beginning of March & do you need to carry snow chains on this route. I will be checking the weather on the way down & obviously if there is a lot of snow we might opt for a different route.



We've used this route in winter and there are illuminated information signs that advise about snow and whether the road is closed. We don't carry chains or socks and haven't had a problem.


----------



## spigot (Jan 14, 2018)

Byronic said:


> I hope you're correct believe me.
> Temperatures so far this winter aren't telling the full story, it has certainly been dry and quite sunny, but there's been a bloody persistent cold wind from inland.



Not too worried about the cold wind but after suffering the damp, filthy murk that is the UK, I'll be glad to see a blue sky & that big yellow thing up there.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 15, 2018)

i’m in torreiveija at the minute and it’s 9deg at the moment same as its forecast to be at home in rutland but it will prob reach 14/16 here later just rained overnight by wednesday the forecast is for 21deg if your sitting in the sun out the wind it’s lovely but two coats needed walking the dog


----------



## Byronic (Jan 15, 2018)

Packing a 4 sided windbreak would have been a good idea this
winter ! The cold wind has been more than is generally experienced
so realistically it can all be expected to change for the better, here's
hoping.


----------



## Kontiki (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks for the replies, I will plan to go towards that way keeping a check on some of the links for the weather at the time.


----------

